# nas beach



## usmc13 (May 28, 2013)

anybody here fish the beaches on base? Im new to base and was looking into where some good fishing spots are. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

try the seawall behind the portside club and the beach down by sherman cove isn't bad.


----------



## Softballmasher (Oct 24, 2012)

*Just missed it!!!*

The oversized reds were awesome from behind the base softball fields to the pass just about a month ago. The back gate area has great grass beds for some nice trout.


----------



## usmc13 (May 28, 2013)

what kind of fish are down here? never fished down here before. what bait/rig do yall usually use? any help is appreciated. Back home ill i fished for were trout in the rivers and stripers in the ocean. All these fish here are new to me haha


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Redfish and flounder mostly but you never know I've caught small sharks, octopus, and all sorts of other critters


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Carolina rig a shrimp, cut bait, or a live bait. and jigs work pretty good for flounder but they don't seem to be thick on base yet, in another two months you won't be able to keep them off your line.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Spanish/lady fish showing up sporadically - use a small gotcha or other little shiny thing. Blues are around, as well, no big numbers of them either- gotcha or a spoon. Flounder are travelling in slowly - gulp on a jig. Sharks will be plentiful soon as well - sting ray pieces or the catfishes will pick it till gone. Big reds seem to have finally left but may run into one now and then. Catfishes are everywhere. Any live or dead bait will be gobbled up by them, very annoying.


----------



## chugs (May 22, 2013)

Fished the south side of sherman cove last sunday. I got some lady using a mirrolure at sunset. Twitched, tugged, and they couldn't resist.


----------

